# Fallout 3 und das liebe Karma



## DrHasenbein (1. November 2008)

ich steige da nicht durch. Ich verliere Karme weil ich stehle, ich gewinne Karma weil ich einer Person helfe .... trotzdem gibt es keine ANzeige wieviel Karma ich genau habe und ich finde einfach keine Information wofür Karma eigentlich im SPiel integriert ist. 

Was für Vor- bzw. Nachteile habe ich mit einem hohen Karma bzw. einem sehr niedrigen Karma? 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## pirx (1. November 2008)

"Böse" Taten senken das Karma, gute erhöhen es... hm tja, bahnbrechende Erkenntnis 



Spoiler



"Mr. Burke" in Megathron z.B. ist ein böser Mensch, wenn man den umlegt erhöht sich das Karma. Dafür kann man mit einem zu hohen Karma-Wert "Jericho" in Megathron nicht anheuern, weil der einfach nicht auf chronische Gut-Menschen steht.



Eine Anzeige dafür habe ich bis jetzt aber auch nicht gefunden..


----------



## Goddess (1. November 2008)

Anhand deiner Karma-Werte wird festgehalten, welche moralischen Entscheidungen dein Charakter getroffen hat, und die Konsequenzen die auf die Entscheidung folgen. Beim Karma handelt es um nichts anderes, als die Gesinnung deines Charakters. So wie auch in anderen Rollenspiel üblich, kann die Gesinnung sehr gut, gut, neutral, böse und sehr böse sein. Wenn du etwas böses machst, wird das festgehalten, und die NPC auf die du triffst verhalten sich dir gegenüber dem entsprechend. Wenn du gute Taten vollbringst, zum Beispiel jemanden rettest, ändert sich auch die Gesinnung weg von böse und hin zum guten. Deine Gesinnung wird dir in der Form von Karma-Titeln angezeigt, die du ab einem gewissen Level, und gemessen an deinen bisherigen Taten, wiedergespiegelt wird.


----------



## DrHasenbein (1. November 2008)

Danke für die Antworten

bisher habe ich noch keinen NPC getroffen, der auf mein schlechtes Karma (ich packe mir gern Dinge in die Taschen, die mir nicht gehören und die "Kirche des Atoms" in Megaton ging mir dermaßen auf die Nerven, dass ich sie ihrer gewünschten Bestimmung zugeführt habe  ) irgendwie negativ reagiert hätte. Wird das erst im späteren Spielverlauf relevant oder ist es, wie ich nach nunmehr 6 gespielten Stunden vermuten würde, eigentlich nichts weiter als eine nette Spielerei, damit man am Ende des Spiels einen Anhaltspunkt hat ob man "Gut" oder "Böse" durch die Welt gequestet ist?


----------



## Iceman (1. November 2008)

DrHasenbein am 01.11.2008 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antworten
> 
> bisher habe ich noch keinen NPC getroffen, der auf mein schlechtes Karma (ich packe mir gern Dinge in die Taschen, die mir nicht gehören und die "Kirche des Atoms" in Megaton ging mir dermaßen auf die Nerven, dass ich sie ihrer gewünschten Bestimmung zugeführt habe  ) irgendwie negativ reagiert hätte. Wird das erst im späteren Spielverlauf relevant oder ist es, wie ich nach nunmehr 6 gespielten Stunden vermuten würde, eigentlich nichts weiter als eine nette Spielerei, damit man am Ende des Spiels einen Anhaltspunkt hat ob man "Gut" oder "Böse" durch die Welt gequestet ist?



Wenn man sehr Böse ist wird man zumindestens später im Spiel immer mal wieder von Kopfgeldjägern angegriffen. Außerdem gibts Begleiter die nur mit dir mitkommen wenn du Böse bzw. Gut bist.


----------



## MorbidAngel (2. November 2008)

Ich habe im Spiel bereits einige fragwürdige Entscheidungen getroffen    und irgendwo im Ödland eine Notiz bei von mir gemeuchelten Assassinen gefunden die besagt dass sie mich töten sollen weil ich jemandem nicht passe. Meint ihr das mit Kopfgeldjägern? Ansonsten bin ich jetzt Sklavenhändler, mal schauen wie negativ sich meine neue Kronenerwerbsquelle auf mein Karma auswirkt.


----------



## Goddess (3. November 2008)

Im Handbuch finden sich auch einige Dinge bezüglich des Karma. Zum Beispiel gibt es den Skill Cannibal der ab Level 12 verfügbar ist. Wenn dieser Skill benutzt wird ist es möglich, im schleichen Modus Leichen zu essen, um Gesundheitspunkte zurück zu gewinnen. Das kostet allerdings Karma Punkte und wird, wenn der Charakter dabei erwischt wird wie er eine Leiche verspeist, als kriminelle Handlung gegen die Natur betrachtet. Auf Level 8 gibt es den Skill Impartial Medidation der Bonuspunkte bei Gesprächen bringt, aber nur dann verfügbar ist, solange der Benutzer einen neutralen Karma Level besitzt. Diese beiden Beispiele zeigen, das Karma also durchaus einen tieferen Sinn hat.


----------



## digger234 (4. November 2008)

Goddess am 03.11.2008 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Handbuch finden sich auch einige Dinge bezüglich des Karma. Zum Beispiel gibt es den Skill Cannibal der ab Level 12 verfügbar ist. Wenn dieser Skill benutzt wird ist es möglich, im schleichen Modus Leichen zu essen, um Gesundheitspunkte zurück zu gewinnen. Das kostet allerdings Karma Punkte und wird, wenn der Charakter dabei erwischt wird wie er eine Leiche verspeist, als kriminelle Handlung gegen die Natur betrachtet. Auf Level 8 gibt es den Skill Impartial Medidation der Bonuspunkte bei Gesprächen bringt, aber nur dann verfügbar ist, solange der Benutzer einen neutralen Karma Level besitzt. Diese beiden Beispiele zeigen, das Karma also durchaus einen tieferen Sinn hat.



die Kopfeldjäger kommen auch bei zu "gutem" Karma, ich bin grad als Gutmensch unterwegs, hab die Atombombe entschärft und werde trotzdem gejagt,  scheint also egal zu sein, welches Karma man hat, die kommen immer


----------



## HanFred (4. November 2008)

digger234 am 04.11.2008 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> die Kopfeldjäger kommen auch bei zu "gutem" Karma, ich bin grad als Gutmensch unterwegs, hab die Atombombe entschärft und werde trotzdem gejagt,  scheint also egal zu sein, welches Karma man hat, die kommen immer


korrekt, geht mir genauso.
aber es gibt gegner, die anhängig vom karma angreifen. ein kumpel hat eine ameisenfrau und einen robotermann getroffen (vermutlich ein easteregg oder so) - die ameisenfrau ist böse, der robotermann nett. nur letzterer hat ihn angegriffen, weil er eben einen bösen charakter spielt.


----------



## Patrick1986 (21. November 2008)

Unter "Status" --> "Allgemein" ist doch rechts ne Anzeige, in der steht, welches karma man grad hat "bei mir grad "Sehr gut und Protector"


----------



## Mr-Flower (3. Januar 2009)

Patrick1986 am 21.11.2008 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter "Status" --> "Allgemein" ist doch rechts ne Anzeige, in der steht, welches karma man grad hat "bei mir grad "Sehr gut und Protector"




ich hab, glaub ich, das höchste GUTE-Karma level erreicht ^^. Bei mir steht "letzte hoffnung der Menschheit" und mein pipboy hat so ne art jesus gewand an ^^.


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Januar 2009)

Patrick1986 am 21.11.2008 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter "Status" --> "Allgemein" ist doch rechts ne Anzeige, in der steht, welches karma man grad hat "bei mir grad "Sehr gut und Protector"




  bei mir steht im moment böse und "verbrecherkönig der stadt" oder so 
aber ich versuch jetz dem bettler vor rivet city so oft wasser zu schenken bis mein karma wieder neutral ist
ansonsten bekomm ich ja vllt die nächsten NPC nich mehr^^


----------



## Rendelman (27. Februar 2009)

Hi! Also wenn es noch hilft Carma kannst Du jederzeit wieder gewinnen in dem Du 
Aufbereitetes Wasser an NPC verschenkst bei Rivet City sitzt ein NPC dem kannst immer Wasser geben   mein Carma war Geisel der Menscheit weil ich Megaton pulverisiert habe   aber im Ten Penny Tower bekommst ne eigene Bude   mit dem Chrusty Robo.
Vor dem Ten Penny Tower bei den Felsen ist auch ein NPC den Du mit Aufbereitetem Wasser helfen kannst. Hoffe konnte helfen   Wenn fragen hast helf ich gern. Viel spaß noch
bei der Welt retten.


----------



## freich (6. Juli 2009)

Man kann auch in der Kirche Children of the Atom Geld lassen. Der Beichtvater Cromwell nimmt immer dankbar Spenden spenden entgegen. Da kann man quasi die Seele freikaufen.


----------

